# Require minimum (5?) posts before being able to include links



## Fofer

Used to be that in order to post links, members here had to have at least 5 posts. This was meant to cut down on spam.

With one of the recent forum updates, this restriction was (unintentionally?) removed, and I've noticed an uptick of spammers taking advantage of this.

Like here.

So... any way you can reinstate that restriction?


----------



## Mike Lang

No, just report them and we'll take care of it.
Thanks


----------



## dkaz

it was a feature of the older vBulletin version, I believe


----------



## Fofer

Actually, it was a vBulletin add-on, and there are (at least) three that would be compatible with this newer version of vBulletin.

Allow URLs in posts only after a minimum number of posts (to reduce spam)
MonkeyStop - Auto-Moderation of Spammer Keywords and URLs by postcount
Cyb - Advanced Permissions Based on Post Count

(While we're on the subject, yet another spammer's here tonight.)


----------



## StanSimmons

Mike Lang said:


> No, just report them and we'll take care of it.
> Thanks


This feature would drastically reduce your work load.... as would the ignore thread feature.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

there is no room for logic in this discussion mister!


----------



## newsposter

Jebberwocky! said:


> there is no room for logic in this discussion mister!


Yea what forum did he think he was on anyway?


----------



## Mike Lang

And with that we'll put this one to bed...


----------

